
Coronavirus Disease 2019 (Covid-19) Info from King County and Seattle - j_p_hackworth
https://www.kingcounty.gov/covid
======
MithrilTuxedo
Emerald City Comic Con 2020 is still on, though they've changed their policy
to allow refunds.

[https://twitter.com/emeraldcitycon/status/123529219042063156...](https://twitter.com/emeraldcitycon/status/1235292190420631561)

------
MastrChefRocks
I'm from the Seattle area, and while I'm currently at college on the other
side of the country, the rest of my family lives in King County. I won't be
going back home until August, but seeing all the news about how bad it is back
home is kinda scary. Rationally, I know my family is all healthy, middle aged
adults or teenagers and are at a pretty low risk, and are fortunate enough to
be able to afford health care if needed, but that doesn't stop me from
worrying that I'll be going back home to a smaller family

